# مواقع مفيده



## FreeEngineer (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

موقعان مفيدان لهندسة الميكاترونيكس والتحكم وهندسة الالكترونيات
www.controleng.com
www.pacontrol.com
*


----------

